# Grizzly "G0636X - 17 Inch Ultimate" Bandsaw Review



## dyfhid (Jun 4, 2015)

Really good review, thanks! That thing is a beast of a bandsaw!


----------



## Fallon (Nov 1, 2009)

What's the saying? When you buy a quality tool it hurts once. When you buy cheap it hurts every time you use the tool.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thnx for your detailed and well explained review. Looks like a beasty of a machine.


----------



## WoodNSawdust (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks for the review. I have the standard 17" Grizzly and love it. I wish I had the rack-and-pinion table adjustment.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks for the review. If I ever have the chance to upgrade my old Delta, Grizzly would be on my short list.

Quote
"I have no brand loyalty, rather when buying a major tool; I look for value trying to ensure that I get the most for my money regardless of the name plate. Based on this purchase, I would buy Grizzly again if the machine meets my value test." 
End quote

Good policy. I also prefer to consider getting "bang for my bucks" rather then worrying about brand loyalty.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I bought the exact same band saw one year ago for CHRIST-mas.


----------



## JBrow (Nov 18, 2015)

b2rtch,

Belated congratulations your your Christmas gift! Like me, you have had it for just over a year. I am wondering whether you share my opinion concerning the saw, or have you had a different experience?

Everyone else,

Thanks for your kind words.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I agree with you review but I replaced the switch , I installed a light and I wish I had bought the version with the brake.
I installed the saw on 4×4, as originally it was too low for me.

When un-crating this saw,I picked it up all by myself and I destroyed my shoulder.
My shoulder now feel OK again.


----------



## JBrow (Nov 18, 2015)

b2rtch,

Why did you replace the switch?

You gotta hate buyer's regret. Over time I discovered that spending a lot of money on whatever item and not getting exactly what I could have bought haunts me with the buyer's regret. I have since determined to simply save my money for however long it takes, bit the bullet, sometimes biting hard, and get exactly what I think I would really like.

For those who may not know, Grizzly makes two models of this same bandsaw. One has a motor brake which stops the blade when you press the off switch on the saw. Grizzly says the blade stop in 3 seconds. It has no foot pedal break; I assume because it is not necessary. The bandsaw that b2rtch and I opted for is the other model which offers a foot pedal brake. This model shuts off when the foot pedal is depressed, but the blade continues moving unless one continues depressing the break.

But money may not have been the reason you elected for forego the sister bandsaw. I seriously considered the motor break model, but I do not think I fully appreciated its value when I made my selection. I agree, I would prefer to have spent the couple hundred dollars more to get the motor break feature. You have to hate the sting of buyer's regret. But the foot pedal break works fine.

I am glad your shoulder is better. I am not sure exactly how you got the thing off the pallet using pure muscle. I think it weighs around 600 pounds.

I will eventually follow you lead and add task lighting to the saw. I just have to find a good one first.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

My saw has no brake at all.
The Grizzly switch which equipped my saw and other grizzly equipment in my opinion is not really safe.
It is not a magnetic switch.
If you loose power the machine will stop and but switch will stays on.
When the power comes back, the saw starts unexpectedly, this can be dangerous.
A magnetic switch get dis-energized when the power is turned off. 
When the power comes back, the saw stays off. 
You have to re-energize the switch for the saw to start again. 
This is a safer switch.
I almost had a very bad accident with a switch of the previous type, when my joiner started unexpectedly.
Read: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/40359#reply-477310
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/56258
http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/3732


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I will eventually follow you lead and add task lighting to the saw. I just have to find a good one first.
I can send you a picture of what I did

I am not sure exactly how you got the thing off the pallet using pure muscle. 
I think it weighs around 600 pounds.
When I was much younger, I used to carry a full size blacksmith anvil all by myself


----------



## JBrow (Nov 18, 2015)

b2rtch,

I would like to see what you did to mount your task light to the bandsaw. Yes, please post a photo if it is not too much trouble.

I briefly looked at the threads in your previous "switch" comment. I am glad you are still with us! Pieces of metal hurled from a machine is like a bullet ricocheting around the shop.

I cannot agree more that a magnetic switch is an important, perhaps critical, safety upgrade. From time to time, I have looked for a magnetic 120 volt switch for my router table but have yet to find one. The table is equipped with a simple toggle switch and the table gets moved out of the way when not use. I always have to remember to check the switch position before plugging in the router table. I would like a little greater margin of safety.

After reviewing your posts, I tested my bandsaw. I turned it on, cut the power at the breaker, and then re-energized the circuit. I was relieved to discover that Grizzly did indeed equip the saw with a magnetic switch. The saw remained off when I re-energized the circuit.


----------



## JBrow (Nov 18, 2015)

*Additional Comment Regarding the Grizzly 0636X 17" Ultimate Bandsaw*

I recently recalled a matter regarding the magnetic switch on 0636X Grizzly 0636X 17" Ultimate Bandsaw inadvertently omitted from my original review.

*How the Magnetic Switch Should Work.* The magnetic switch has a key (like those that come with pad locks) with an "on" and an "off" position. In the "off" position, the saw will not start. The key can be removed. It also has an "on" finger push button that sets flush with the switch plate. The red "off" push button sets proud of the switch plate, and the "off" switch can rotate slightly. If I understood the manual correctly, pressing the "off" button will automatically lock out the "on" button. The "off" button must then be rotated to engage the "on" button. While this feature had no impact on my buying decision, it is pretty cool.

*What I Found.* The automatic lock out feature works, but only sometimes. It works perfectly when firm pressure is applied to the red "off" button. Not so much when the "off" button is pressed just lightly enough to turn off the saw, as I tend to do. I saw no mention of the behavior of the "off" switch under different applications of pressure to the "off" switch. I was concerned this may have been a malfunction in the switch itself, so I contacted Grizzly. I was assured the switch was ok.

Initially I thought this was not much of a safety feature, but have since changed my mind. When I am going back and forth to the bandsaw, I turn the saw off with normal light pressure. I am not bothered by having to reset the "off" switch every time I want to use the saw. When I leave the shop, I detension the blade and firmly press the "off" button, engaging the safety lockout.

When I return to the shop and to the bandsaw, I have two reminders that the blade is detensioned. First is the detention alert system I mentioned in my original comments and the second is the bandsaw will not start. The safety lock is a reminder that the saw blade is detensioned.


----------



## ColonelTravis (Mar 19, 2013)

> I prepared the mobile base, hooked up the engine hoist and with a helper, lifted the bandsaw off the pallet, slid the mobile base under the swinging bandsaw, and slowly lowered it onto the mobile base - all in the driveway. With the bandsaw secured to the mobile base, it rolled surprisingly easy into the garage with 1" in door height clearance to spare.
> - JBrow


Laughing here because I got the no-nonsense 17" Grizzly and the freight guy could not deliver it to my driveway (where I live most everyone's garage and driveway are behind the house in an alley, and it's illegal for 18 wheelers to go down the alley, although another guy did it for me a few years ago). He took it off the truck and we pushed it on a pallet jack down the block, over to the alley, down the alley and up my driveway where the garage door clearance was about 1/4th inch. After he left I had no engine hoist, miraculously got it on a mobile base.

Anyway, I can't say enough good things about my bandsaw, glad you enjoy yours.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

The light itself is halogen 60W, I bought it at Kmart for around $5.00, it works perfectly for this application

































Sorry for the images sideways, they are straight on my computer


----------



## davegutz (Oct 16, 2012)

I like your review. I have a 15" Grizzly and have been very happy with it. I changed the Grizzly rubber wheel covers to poly orange ones to fix some repeated blade derailing. Any troubles, switch to the orange poly right away. They're great.

When I hooked an auxiliary light to mine (separate switch and plug) I use it to indicate blade tension. As long as the light is, there is tension. I don't turn the light off until I de-tension.


----------



## JBrow (Nov 18, 2015)

Dave G,

Thanks for the tips. I have not had a problem with the blade slipping, but will keep your poly-tire tip in mind if I do.

I like the idea of using the bandsaw task light as a blade tension indicator. Even with my reminder system, I managed to startup the saw and even make a cut with the blade de-tensioned - you gotta hate when that happens. My opinion now is that you cannot have enough reminders of a de-tensioned blade.

I wish manufacturers would follow Powermatic's lead (their 15" bandsaw) and include a switch to prevent the saw from starting when the blade is de-tensioned.

If I knew how, I would install such a switch myself.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

"If I knew how, I would install such a switch myself." 
It should be easy to do.
I use a small spring clamp on the blade to remind me, it works well.


----------



## JBrow (Nov 18, 2015)

b2rtch,

I saw that spring clamp in the photos of the task light you posted above, but did not realize that was its function. It is a good idea.

The problem is that I may, no - I know I will forget to put the clamp back on when I de-tension the blade next time. The only thing that would be fool-proof for someone like me is preventing the saw from starting when the blade is de-tensioned.

Anyway, I just returned from the bandsaw after putting a spring clamp in place.

Thanks for tip!


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

It would be easy to mount a micro switch like this one in series with the start/stop push button switch. 
The roller would ride on the blade and the switch would remain open when there is not tension preventing the saw from starting.


----------



## charlton (Jan 24, 2009)

Bert are you sure you have the same saw? Your power switch, fence, and table slot seem to suggest a different saw.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Charlton, did you all the comments above?


----------



## charlton (Jan 24, 2009)

I did. You mentioned you have the same saw and that you had to replace the switch but your fence looks like the one from the 513 and the table slot seems to be to the right instead of to the front.


----------

